

3D Print Homes For All Homeless People In US For Less Than Interest on our Debt - brian871
http://3dprint.com/2040/3d-print-homes-fix-homelessness/

======
emrgx
I've done a lot of volunteer work with the homeless and learned a lot from
social workers in that field. There tends to be three categories that the
homeless fall in to. 1) Temporary homelessness: those that have experienced a
major economic fallout. They tend to be homeless for about three months before
stabilizing and finding a home again. 2) Long term homelessness: those in this
category tend to be dealing with substance abuse 3) Chronic homelessness: the
people in this category almost always have some severe mental disability. Most
people in this category have case workers who even help them find housing yet
it is still difficult to keep them in that housing.

It's not as simple as more money or more housing. Although the article's
suggestion may work for the first two categories it won't work for the third
category. The third category needs better medical care.

